# Overnight on Lindisfarne?



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Can you ? Will we get moved on ? Anyone done it, Mrs Adonisito is hassling me for a break in the UK instead of France. It'll be in February.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Well to my knowledge , there is NOWHERE on the island itself you can stay
A few years ago we overnighted in the car park on the Mainland side, waiting for an early morning pass across the causeway......
It was quiet, dark and lonely and no bother at all....passed across after the tide and all was fine......
Garcia


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

You can stop legit at Haggerston castle site (Haven) if that helps, not far from Lindisfarne, as previously said dont think you are welcome on the island. We stopped at Haggerston and cycled over last year but it was bloody freezing on the causeway.

Martin


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

When you go across the causeway and get onto Holy Island there are a couple of sandy parking spots at the side of the dunes, but you are a good way from the town, which to be frank apart from the pub has nothing to offer after the causeway floods and everyone has gone back to the mainland.










It is a place that is best visited during the day especially during the winter off season period.

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

not on Lindisfarne , but on the car park immediately before the causeway 

We spent a couple of nights there it was fine 

drove across but the limit on the grassed car park is 3.5 tons

Some parking just outside you can tuck into if not already full and walk up the hill

Otherwise cycling is a good option

We enjoyed the castle, no dogs allowed inside
Aldra


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I have always wondered about this question. I asked a 'local' last year and they said if you are here when the tide comes in, there is not a lot you can do about it! Moreover, the roads on the island are public so who can stop you parking on them.

However, I would not like the hassle you would probably get. 

Dave


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, exactly. I can't get back. I'm sure Columba wouldn't have minded. I've packed a stone pillow for Mrs Adonisito.

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well if you can't get back :lol: :lol: 

Although we were kept very entertained from the parking watching cars ploughing their way through increasing water depths on the causeway

Beware they may float you back accross :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Overnight camping is not allowed there are signs to this effect as you approach the island once over the causeway, you may get away with a night in the dunes in car park at entrance to the Snook.

http://www.lindisfarne.org.uk/campingandcaravans/

Haggerston Castle Haven site is not open to tourers till March.

We visit May and again October for the birding and usually get a very cheap deal at Haggerston out of school holiday times.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

adonisito said:


> Can you ? Will we get moved on ? Anyone done it, Mrs Adonisito is hassling me for a break in the UK instead of France. It'll be in February.


Does it have to be this area? have you considered Dumfries and Galloway, we've done 3 extended weekends there since the New Year. Awe inspiring scenery, plenty to see and do lots of wild camping spots and very quiet. Just a thought;-)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

StewartJ said:


> adonisito said:
> 
> 
> > Can you ? Will we get moved on ? Anyone done it, Mrs Adonisito is hassling me for a break in the UK instead of France. It'll be in February.
> ...


Any places in particular?

TM


----------



## Spadgar (Jan 19, 2014)

*Budle bay*

There's a farmer who allows vans etc on his field right next to Budle bay, very cheap no facilities but a great place you can walk on the bay from his field if you cannot get to holy island , or lindisfarne whichever you prefer to call it


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

teemyob said:


> StewartJ said:
> 
> 
> > adonisito said:
> ...


What time of the year and your interests? wilding or nice little CLs/Cs sites. Its an area overlooked by many.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

A couple of photo's of 2 wilding sites with benefit of public toilets, stunning views, wildlife, and pubs/ inns serving reasonably priced meals within a short walk, one has an honesty box for overnighters.

Both taken last weekend.


----------

